# Has anyone tried Yodle?



## fugue14 (Sep 25, 2012)

Quoted me $850.00 a month to get our website on the first page of Google, Bing, Yahoo. Along with some other features. With an estimated 15-30 calls a month.


----------



## ATH (Sep 25, 2012)

First: :msp_scared: $850!?!?!?!

Now, what do they mean "on the first page"? Is that if I search for your company name? Is that if I search for anything to do with trees? Anywhere in the country or just in your market? What is included in your market? How many other clients (other tree care firms) to they make the same promise too in your market? Are there other tree care firms on the first page that they are not servicing? How did they come up with the estimate of 15-30 calls per month? Will they reimburse you if your call volume does not increase by that number? How is that number tracked?

Next questions: can you handle 15-30 more calls? How many of those calls turn into actual leads? Do you think those will be calls from the type of client you target? (eg: bottom-line price shoppers OR high-end/high-expectation/high level of service customers?)

Being in a larger market, it is probably not a bad idea to get SEO help. I am in a smaller market, so all of the tree care firms with a webpage in the local market would fit on the first page, so that is a worthless promise around here.


----------



## jsdogs1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just put the right keywords on your website and you will get on the first page. No charge for this one. 
Your welcome.


----------



## fugue14 (Sep 27, 2012)

They were trying to get $1200 the first time I talked to them. I talked to a stump grinder who said he's getting maybe one call a month from them. Think I'll pass.


----------



## ATH (Sep 27, 2012)

jsdogs1 said:


> Just put the right keywords on your website and you will get on the first page. No charge for this one.
> Your welcome.



Used to be that way...but the search engines have modernized their search criteria. Simple use of meta tags led to poor local results. The search engines try to "steer" away from high dollar SEO because they want truly relevant results...not just paid for page ranking (unless you are paying them ie: Google Ad Words).

MD Vaden used to post here a lot and he was pretty sharp with amature search engine optimization Here is a link to information about website ranking on his website.


----------



## heromaker (Jan 5, 2013)

*Been there*



fugue14 said:


> Quoted me $850.00 a month to get our website on the first page of Google, Bing, Yahoo. Along with some other features. With an estimated 15-30 calls a month.


Yes I actually still am using Yodell. I was paying about 1k a month it wasn't worth it. I pay $400 now and I am on my way out. They do bring in calls but not enough to justify their service. PM me I would like to share my mistakes with you. I think I am getting a handle on it now.:bang:


----------

